
Pipistrel Velis Electro: first fully electric aeroplane to be type certified - jka
https://www.pipistrel-aircraft.com/pipistrel-obtains-first-ever-type-certificate-in-the-world-for-an-electric-aeroplane-from-easa/
======
jka
See also a video from a couple of years ago covering some details of the
aircraft and in-flight experience:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16124271)

